# Myrtle Beach! June 29 - July 6 at Sheraton Broadway Plantation, 1 Bdrm sleeps 4, Kitchen!



## JudyS (May 25, 2019)

Fourth of July in Myrtle Beach at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation! I have a one-bedroom, sleeps four suite available for seven nights, checking in Saturday, June 29 and checking out Saturday, July 6.  This sleeps four, and my asking price is $695.

This one-bedroom suite has a compact kitchen with a stove-top, but no oven. It has a full-sized fridge, dishwasher, sink, and standard kitchen amenities such as a toaster and coffee maker. It has a private balcony (or patio) and also has its own clothes washer and dryer. It sleeps four adults: two on a queen-sized bed in the bedroom, and two on a sleeper-sofa in the living room.

Description from the resort's website, http://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/sheraton-broadway-plantation/

"Let's soak up the sun on the Grand Strand! With more than 100 championship golf courses, nearly 2,000 restaurants, exceptional shopping and spectacular entertainment, Myrtle Beach offers endless vacation pleasures. And at Sheraton Broadway Plantation, you'll find yourself at the center of it all, mere blocks from the Atlantic Ocean and just across the street from Broadway at the Beach®.

Resort Amenities:

Outdoor pool with adjoining climate-controlled indoor pool

Three whirlpool spas

Splash Cove: Children's pool with interactive water features

Scenic lakes and fountains

Lazy river

Nine-hole miniature golf

Full-size basketball court

Sand volleyball court

Shuffleboard

Tennis courts

Sunny's Poolside Bar & Grill

Fire pit and picnic/barbecue areas

Playgrounds

Fitness center

Activities program

Video game room

Concierge services"

My additional comments:
I ask all of my renters to sign a simple rental agreement. This helps protect both parties. I'd be happy to send a copy of the rental agreement; just let me know if you'd like to see it. I accept personal checks, and also credit cards via PayPal. Please contact me with any questions.

Thanks for viewing my ad!

-- Judy


----------



## JudyS (May 30, 2019)

Bumping!


----------



## JudyS (Jun 8, 2019)

Asking price reduced to $595!

I also have a "Premium" 1-bedroom for the same dates. It is what is known as a "large one bedroom." It has a full kitchen, large dining/living area, and a whirlpool tub. I'd like to get $700 for the "Premium"week. Please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## ebroady (Jun 8, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Asking price reduced to $595!
> 
> I also have a "Premium" 1-bedroom for the same dates. It is what is known as a "large one bedroom." It has a full kitchen, large dining/living area, and a whirlpool tub. I'd like to get $700 for the "Premium"week. Please let me know if you're interested!



I am interested in renting the premium 1-bedroom.  Eileen Broady 256-468-7743


----------



## JudyS (Jun 8, 2019)

It appears the Premium suite is rented.

However, I still have a couple of "Deluxe" one-bedroom suites available for the same dates. I am asking $595 for each. These are small one-bedrooms, but stand-alone suites, not part of a lock-off. They each have a balcony, and are somewhat larger than small lock-outs are.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

This is such a great place to stay.  We are here now, we own many weeks, and I can honestly say that I love it here.  The small one bedroom does have an oven, even the lockoff portion, so I assume the stand-alone small one bedrooms have the full stove/ oven, refrigerator (regular sized) and a full-sized dishwasher.  They are very nicely furnished.   Marriott prices start at $228 per night + tax for the small one bedrooms because they are so much better than a hotel room.  I don't know why II says it's a limited kitchen because it absolutely is not a limited kitchen, but it's smaller than the bigger one bedroom kitchen, but maybe the limited refers to limited cabinet space.  That is the only "limit" I see but it's still a timeshare with washer/dryer in it.  That is a nice thing to have in a small one bedroom.

There are fireworks at Barefoot Landing, Broadway by the Beach and 2nd Avenue Pier on weeknights.  We saw two of the shows, Barefoot Landing (Tuesday) and Broadway by the Beach on Wednesday.  We could hear the 2nd Ave Pier last night from our unit.  All three are less than 5 miles from the resort.

Bring your turtle food.  There are hundreds of turtles by buildings 7, 8 and 9 in the lake.  So fun to feed the turtles.  Our grandkids bought some turtle food at WalMart.  The biggest turtle is probably 15 inch shell, most are around 6 inches to 10 inches, and of course the babies are smaller.

The pool area is great.  The kids' area will be great for your little ones.  The lazy river was pretty fun, and the pool area is big and full of kids.  Lots of chaise lounges.  You will love it here.  Restaurants I recommend: Paula Deen's for family-style dinner, Pier 14 restaurant (incredible fish and chips), Key West Grille at Broadway by the Beach was excellent and reasonable, and we also really loved Flying Fish at Barefoot Landing.


----------



## Jbrown91 (Jun 14, 2019)

JudyS said:


> It appears the Premium suite is rented.
> 
> However, I still have a couple of "Deluxe" one-bedroom suites available for the same dates. I am asking $595 for each. These are small one-bedrooms, but stand-alone suites, not part of a lock-off. They each have a balcony, and are somewhat larger than small lock-outs are.



Is it the "1 Bedroom Larger Villa"? Do you know if the pullout sofabed is comfortable or just okay?

Thanks!

www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/myrbr-sheraton-broadway-plantation-resort-villas/


----------



## Kristale0231 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is it possible to have less than the whole week? We were thinking like 3 days, we could possibly do the whole week if there are still units available. How far from beach is this?


----------



## JudyS (Jun 21, 2019)

Jbrown91 said:


> Is it the "1 Bedroom Larger Villa"? Do you know if the pullout sofabed is comfortable or just okay?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/myrbr-sheraton-broadway-plantation-resort-villas/


The larger villas are the Premium villas. I did have a Premium villa for these dates, but it has rented. 

I have never had a complaint about a Sheraton sofa bed. However, any sofa bed may be less comfortable when it is getting time for it to be replaced. Most resorts have padded mattress toppers than can be added to a sofa bed, if necessary, to make it more comfortable. I can inquire about this with the resort if a potential guest want me to.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 21, 2019)

Kristale0231 said:


> Is it possible to have less than the whole week? We were thinking like 3 days, we could possibly do the whole week if there are still units available. How far from beach is this?


I have rented most of my Myrtle beach weeks for July 4th week, but I do still have two small one-bedrooms available. No one has to stay the whole week, but I cannot get any real value back by canceling part of a week. 

The resort is not very close to the beach. Instead, it is very near the entertainment, dining, and shopping complex that is called (somewhat inaccurately), "Broadway at the Beach." There is a free shuttle from the resort to the beach, and the resort has several pools, including an indoor one.


----------



## gafamof4 (Jun 22, 2019)

JudyS said:


> I have rented most of my Myrtle beach weeks for July 4th week, but I do still have two small one-bedrooms available. No one has to stay the whole week, but I cannot get any real value back by canceling part of a week.
> 
> The resort is not very close to the beach. Instead, it is very near the entertainment, dining, and shopping complex that is called (somewhat inaccurately), "Broadway at the Beach." There is a free shuttle from the resort to the beach, and the resort has several pools, including an indoor one.


What weeks do you have available between now and the end of July and what are the prices. Had a hard time following the post.


----------

